# Palm Harbor, FL - ID1177580, M Adult , Wednesday



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12843113

Palm Harbor is on the west coast of Florida, above Clearwater. I've never posted in here before -- I just got this from Petfinder. Not sure if this has been posted here before/yet. The petfinder listing indicates he has until Wednesday. There is another whose "deadline" (literally) is tomorrow.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

Is there anyone over in Clearwater to help? Poor baby!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

have we seen this guy before here? name and story seems familiar to me?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

Ok, this is odd ...

Here's the listing for him from 1/15/09:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post933941

But it says he's in AL.

???


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

sure is. i kinda wonder about these S.P.O.T. people. i KNEW i had read that story...


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

How can the same dog with the exactly same story end up in two states? Is something fishy going on here?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

Don't know if it's what's going on here, but I'm finding that there's an increasingly common rescue group model where a group in one area posts shelter listings from somewhere else on their own site and then brokers the adoptions from the shelter through their group. There are some perfectly reputable groups that do it, although personally not my favorite set up because there's no foster/assessment period and a lot of things that can go wrong. 

ETA: I'm also seeing some not-so-reputable groups doing it as a money maker.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

well that would make sense. s.p.o.t.'s site says dogs are in kill shelters. has he already been rescued?


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

I hate to think the worst, but I e-mailed SPOT early yesterday morning and said I'd be willing to go over there and get him. No response. Couldn't find a phone number. I looked at the Hillsborough County Animal Control listings, and he isn't listed there. Then I looked at the Pinellas County Animal Control listings, and he's not there. I just e-mailed a GSD rescue woman in the Tampa Bay area to inquire. I'll also call the Animal Control orgs.
I used to do some volunteer work with GSD rescue - I'd go to the shelters to evaluate shepherds, and I'm telling you, it was rare, at least around here, for a purebred GSD to NOT have a waiting list of people wanting him/her or for a rescue group not to pick him/her up. I know the unwanted dogs are out there and do get killed, but I wasn't getting why this boy had been in there a whole month with no one adopting him or a rescue not finding a foster home for him.
I'll get to the bottom of this. 
My husband and I have been feeling heartbroken over this guy, thinking he will be killed tomorrow.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

Jazz, I emailed, too never got a reply. I knew hubby and I could get there we are in area and he would not have to die....
I really think there should be a ban on this kind of alarmist posting. 
I felt sick for this dog *for nothing *


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

this appears to be prinz from tuscaloosa, alabama (already moved to the follow-up section). apparently listed by a "rescue" in palm harbor (s.p.o.t), who posts dogs in kill shelters on their petfinder page. does anyone know if this is acceptable to petfinder? it does look as though this guy is safe.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Young male GSD - Palm Harbor, Florida (Wednesday)*

I contacted Petfinder -- not sure if they'll even read my e-mail, as I got to them through a tech help address (it's hard to contact them!). If this is what it appears to be, I think it's horrible to prey on people's good will and concerns like this. What do they do? "Bait and switch?" Just awful! I hope I'm wrong.


----------

